# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda...

## cif

Lider en Marruecos en la fabricacion del embalaje en polipropileno para la industria, la Compagnie Industriel des Fibres propone diferentes productos de embalaje pp para los sectores de alimentos y piensos. Discubrid nuetro catalogo en http://www.cif-factory.com/es/categorie_produit/productos/.Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo Por primera vez en el país se subastó papel reciclado por empresas públicas Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------

